# My Sci-Fi short film is in a festival!



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 6, 2012)

You can help me win by liking it on youtube!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2012)

Excellent piece of work - well done.


----------



## Parson (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey, I liked this a lot!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 6, 2012)

Neat! Thanks guys, did you click "like"? I'm in the lead, but second place is gaining on me!


----------



## The Judge (Dec 6, 2012)

Very gripping.  Both actors and graphics were great.  Well done!   

(Silly question. I watched it here and clicked on the thumbs up button here -- is that enough?  Or do I have to go over to Youtube itself?)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 6, 2012)

I think clicking on the embed counts, thanks!


----------



## Parson (Dec 6, 2012)

I went over to youtube and checked there. In the lead? That's great!!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 7, 2012)

85 to 59, so please share it around! Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 7, 2012)

Now on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/indiecinema...kan_film_makers_frozen_youtube_a_scifi_short/



Please "up vote" it!


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool Fuzzy Modem, great story and effects.

It was hard to find on Youtube, but after some time I located it.

If anyone else is having trouble finding it on Youtube, type: Fuzzy Modem

Then hit search. Once there, you will notice other items posted by Fuzzy Modem, just click onto his name and you will find his channel.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, I "liked" on YouTube.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 10, 2012)

I won the vote on youtube! My film screened at the Anchorage International Film Festival, and I got a pass that let me into the after party! I drank a lot of free booze and rubbed elbows with other film makers and producers, several of which showed interest in CrossOver and took copies of my screenplay for the pilot episode.

Thanks so much to everyone that voted! You guys rock!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's nice being the only "Fuzzy Modem"

You guys have any suggestions for the director's cut?


----------



## atmobeam (May 18, 2013)

nice work dude!


----------



## TheTomG (May 18, 2013)

Nice stuff, I like the horror of the situation. Hope there is indeed more to come!


----------

